# Eheim 2115 Classic canister filter



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

I take it the 2115 has been discontinued as I have been searching for it to order some parts (hose and main canister o-ring). Was it replaced by the 2215?
Thanks


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Disregard, my memory is bad it is a 2215


----------



## jerrytheplater (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Butch. Good to see you. How are the Ramps?


----------

